# New Member!!



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I recently became a new member and thought I should introduce myself.
I'm 35 and hope to have my first iui (natural) in about 10 days..I'M TERRIFIED and seem to be full of varied emotions and anxiety.
Is this natural or am I alone with these feelings?
My partner and I live outside the UK and cannot avail of iui in our own country so we also have the added stress of booking flights and having to fly abroad etc..
I feel very isolated at the moment as I have not yet discussed our plans with friends or work, this is mainly due to fear of being judged in a negative way and lack of support.
Anyway, thanks to all of you for sharing and caring, this site is a blessing, keep up the good work and good luck to you all....

Lots of Baby Dust..
Misty


----------



## gihickman (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi Misty,

Welcome to FF. I think you will find nothing but support on this site. There is an IUI board which might be of help. Your feelings are entirely natural. Whilst I understand that you may not want to share what you are going through with family and friends there may come a time when you need to. I finally confided in my friends and family I got nothing but support and no judged us in a negative way. In fact my true friends treated us with sensitivity even though some of them were singletons.

Good luck.

Good luck.


----------



## shazzer (Jul 29, 2004)

Good luck with IUI. It really is very easy and I was nervous about the injections and the insemination, but they were painless and quick.My first attempt was unsuccessful but I would try again . I could not have done it without support from friend and family


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Misty

Welcome to FF! 

Wishing you luck with the IUI. You are more than welcome to join the IUI girls thread on the IUI board.. The girls are great there and will give you lots of support and advice.

Oh and the way you are feeling is perfectly normal.

Laine x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Misty

JUst posting to give you a warm welcome to fertility friends

YOu will always get lots of support from all the girls here, as has already been said there is a IUI thread on the board and all the girls there are lovely and suportive.

Best of luck with all of you treatment and arranging ur flights and accommodataion.

sending lots of babydust to you sweetie

lots of love


----------



## mimtusk (Jul 7, 2004)

Just saying Hi and Welcome!!

Sending you lots of hope, best wishes and babydust in your forthcoming treatment, hun.

   

Take care
Kate xxx


----------

